# Krieger/Magier! Spielbar oder nicht?



## Recc (19. März 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie im Thema angesporchen geht es mir um die Klasse (primär) Krieger / (sekundär) Magier

Ich habe zwar schon ne ganze weile das thema betreffend gesucht bin aber nur beschränkt fündig geworden =(

Ich stell mir das eigentlich gan nett vor und die combi skills scheinen mir auch sehr sinnvoll zu sein aber irgendwie ist die klasse ein wenig verpöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann mir da jeamnd was aus eigener Erfahren zu Berichten ??
Es gibt ja viele nicht besonders sinnvolle Kombinationen und ich fand es schade wenn Krieger/Magier auch eine von jene welche wäre

naja hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MFG euer Recc

(sorry wegen schrift + grammatik bin im feierabend stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fließendes Blut (20. März 2009)

also ichsach ma so : der krieger braucht gaanz andere rüstung wenn du nun den magier levelst musst du die rüsi wechseln, oder du levelst den magier durch daylies ( braucht man aber meist für hauptklasse) , die beste kombo wär Krieger / ritter , aber is deine entscheidung was dir spaß macht.


----------



## Sisaja (21. März 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> die beste kombo wär Krieger / ritter



Hm... Ist die Kombi Krieger/Sec-Klasse Ritter denn als Tank im PvE vernünftig nutzbar, oder ist das um wirklich zu tanken zu schwach?


----------



## Recc (24. März 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> also ichsach ma so : der krieger braucht gaanz andere rüstung wenn du nun den magier levelst musst du die rüsi wechseln, oder du levelst den magier durch daylies ( braucht man aber meist für hauptklasse) , die beste kombo wär Krieger / ritter , aber is deine entscheidung was dir spaß macht.




ritter und krieger haben ja auch verschiedene Rüssi klassen ... ritter kann platte tragen krieger nur kette 

und ich denke das verschiede rüstungsklassen kein kritikpunkt für die klassenwahl sein sollte... 
sonst darf man ja nur priester/mage oder schurke/kundi spielen


----------



## Aryas (2. Juni 2009)

ausserdem kann man ja jetzt ein zweites equipment tragen ohne das es platz im inventar verbraucht^^

also ich spiel krieger mage und mir machts spaß, ich hab dazu mal einen post im mage forum gemacht, schau da mal nach, der isn bissel ausführlicher


----------



## WR^Velvet (3. Juni 2009)

Laß dich nicht von den Unterschiedlichen Rüstungsklassen abschrecken.
Subklasse levelt man eh am besten über daylies damit man nur die Skills maxen muß welche man letztendlich auch auf seiner Mainklasse verwendet.
Und nur mit den Skills spielts sich mal echt bescheiden und lahm.

Das wichtigste wodurch man aus seiner Subklasse provitiert sind die Elite Skills.
Diese sind abhängig von Main und Subklasse.
Also nen Krieger/Mage wird komplett andere Skills haben als nen Schurke/Mage oder Krieger/Kundi.
Und die Eliteskills von Krieger/Mage sind mal nicht von schlechten Eltern.

lv40 und 45 Elite Skills kommen mit dem morgigen Patch:
*[40] Lava Weapon*
• Erhöht die normalen Angriffe für 10 Minuten um 1...51 Feuerschaden.
*[45] Power Control*
• Dein Elektrischer Angriff erhöht nun zusätzlich deine Trefferrate um 2...22 Punkte und dein Lava Weapon erhöht nun zusätzlich deine kritische Trefferrate und verursacht neben dem normalen Feuerschaden auch Schaden über Zeit: x Punkte Feuerschaden alle 2s für y Sekunden.

Die anderen kannst du hier in der Buffeddatenbank einsehen.


----------



## Shaft13 (4. Juni 2009)

Krieger/Magier ist die mit Abstand stärkste Kriegerkombination. Die Eliteskills (die neuen kenne ich noch nicht) stellen die normalen Kriegerskills alle weit in den Schatten. Währned bei vielen anderen Klassen die Eliteskills eher absolut lachhaft sind, hat der Krieger/Magier die Überness des Magiers mit abbekommen.


----------



## roXXon (17. Juli 2009)

also ich spiele auch einen Krieger/magier (50/44)
kann nur sagen, die kombi is die geilste dich ich kenne (..ja hab auch andere gespielt)

allerdings spiele ich meinen krieger als Warmage, sprich, 2handstab + ein bisschen int + eliteskills = mega dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt sogar nen guide zu: http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=61680

schauts euch ma an und urteilt selbst

ob die kombi nun spielbar is oder nicht?? AUF JEDEN

lg roXXon


----------

